# Nikon 3 years



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Tried to stack Nikon and take the pic myself. He's slouching a little bit, getting sick of it at this point, but you get the idea. I did have to edit the pic a bit b/c it was getting dark in the shaded part of the yard so the color/light was weird. Hopefully that's OK. Nikon is 3 years old, about 75lbs, not sure how tall he is but I'd say he's about average/medium (maybe 25"?). He has NO coat right now, I can brush him for an hour and not get one rake full (finally! after shedding nonstop all summer). Also his skin/coat has been dry, skin a little flaky. Time to start the salmon oil already this fall.

stack









front


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice photos. Handsome dog.
I hope you don't get criticized as I did for showing him in a
natural stance and not stacking him. Although, I must admit 
that your photo is closer to a stack than mine.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

That is Nikon stacked actually. He's just not as...lively looking because he's bored.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: Nikon is one of my favorites

Lies I think he has excellent everything.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again... Nikon is my favorite dog on this or any other board.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

PaddyD said:


> Nice photos. Handsome dog.
> I hope you don't get criticized as I did for showing him in a
> natural stance and not stacking him. Although, I must admit
> that your photo is closer to a stack than mine.


I saw your thread but could not comment, not so much because of the stack (I think it was close enough to get a good idea of how the dog is put together) but the angle of the photo was off which throws off the proportions of the dog, so the critique is really unfair to the dog more than it is a criticism of the person's photo taking or stacking. Even if the stack is not perfect it gives a better idea of the dog when you are perpendicular to the dog's shoulder and taking the picture from that level. When I take a stack pic for someone else I'm sitting on the ground so the camera is at the dog's shoulder level.

As far as the stack vs. natural stance, the way I stack my dogs is their natural stance. If I do the stand out of motion exercise that's pretty much where that dog's feet fall when he stops on his own. My criticism of the stack itself is that the dog was bored and probably looks so. I prefer them to stand more alert so the head doesn't look as slouched but kept the photo since overall it represents his conformation well enough.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lucy Dog said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again... Nikon is my favorite dog on this or any other board.


Wow, thanks!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again... Nikon is my favorite dog on this or any other board.


Not that I agree with Paul, but what I think he is saying
is that he really likes Nikon. 

JUST KIDDING !
I think he is beautiful. Not Paul.......... Nikon.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I LOVE his large head-very handsome boy


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a hunk! :wub:

He looks great!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is definitely one FINE looking boy.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Very Nice!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Working on getting him in better shape after his foot injury and a relaxed, HOT summer. He's a few pounds overweight right now (should show some rib when he's this "naked"). I think I can finally go from the puppy food portion to the adult food portion!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

He is such a hunk! Very handsome. 

uhhhmm.. weighed Koda last night and he is 75.2 lbs.:hammer:


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He still has a puppy face. I have always liked Nikon. He is pleasing to look at.  

Withers are OK, but could be higher. Very good topline. His croup is a HAIR flat, but has very good length. Excellent underline. Very good angulation front and rear though his upper arm needs to be longer. Good bone and secondary sex characteristics. In both the sitting and stacked photo he does appear to toe out slightly. Firm pasterns. The photo on my computer (due to a program I use to make things faster) is a bit blurry so I can't see his feet well enough. 

As far as stacking a dog vs. having them just standing, this is not only done for fun, but for educational purposes. It is easier for people to compare when the dogs are shown in a similar fashion.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Lisa. Yes he is east/west, always has been and I don't see it going away. I think the feet are OK, not bad but not remarkably tight.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Looked at the pictures last night, (blocked @ work) don't really see much different from when I did a Critique @ about 1 yr. old.
Only thing is his head, like to see a larger more Masculine one.
*Like Lisa I have always liked Nikon!*
And like my Deejay they reminds me of what dogs looked like 20 years ago, and IMO that is a good thing!!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Brian I don't think he changed much physically from 1 to 3, but he sure changed a lot mentally, haha! We picked him because he was the smallest normal coated male in the litter and shorter coupled which is better for agility/performance sports (not sure if that has been negated by his extra vertebrae, lol).

Over the years....



















[imghttp://farm3.static.flickr.com/2514/3935966356_cf7588ea21.jpg[/img]

13 months (SG2, second place to his half brother)













































2 years


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He is much more masculine now than he was at a year. You will see some more changes now until he is around 4. That is when the boys get that stallion look to their fronts. 

Funny, I have never had a problem with his head. If I remember right he goes back on the old Kirchental herding lines and those dogs are not as overbuilt in the heads and structure as many of the show lines. They are still built to work and not just for show.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes his dam is from Kirschental. I really like Nikon's size and bone, could not be happier with that...not too small or refined but good for work. I see a lot of GSDs that I think are beautiful and I would love to show but wouldn't feel comfortable doing stuff like agility or flyball with. Usually when people see Nikon pics and have never seen him in person they over estimate his weight by about 20 pounds, lol. I take that to mean that while he is "small" by today's standards he doesn't appear feminine or weak.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Lies,
Nikon has matured quite nicely.....his father is/was not a huge dog, nor did he produce very large dogs (from what I've seen in general)... so his size is expected.
*I do see some similarities in Nikon & Markus.*
Best of luck with him.....always glad to see him looking good.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

he has a handsome masculine head


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Nikon is a handsome guy! I have always loved his color and coat - very striking.

I don't think his head lack masculinity. Of course, I find many of show (both German and American line) males to be overdone in that area. Too much bone, too heavy headed with short wide muzzles and an "droopy", almost houndy look to them. I much prefer Nikon's head/expression.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Got this one today while taking snapshots at training. Not sure if it's any better or worse but I think the light was a little better for his color (he's *really* red, like people accuse me of dying him red).


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow he's really handsome. He must be my favorite German Shepherd on this forum. Love his structure, and just overall handsome!


----------

